# Waterless Urinal



## Yoram Manzur (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a bar and grill I built about 2 years ago. The City required waterless urinals and so did the owner, even against all my negative comments. Yesterday I went there because one of the urinals was backed up. After trying to clear it for an hour I talked them into replacing it because it was filled with a solid rock of crystallized piss. I was wondering if anyone has a recommendation for some chemical that can be put in regularly by the owner to prevent having to replace any other urinals. I know Hercules has a product but I was wondering if anyone has experience with it and does it eliminate the buildup that is already there?


----------



## hugh benjamin (May 1, 2011)

Here in Canada not sure where you are but we are able to get a product from "Master Plumber" a deliming solution for urinals and also works great on calcium buildup in toilet bowls but I wouldn't leave it with the customer kinda toxic but works great!


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Most waterless urinals have a solution that is supposed to be in the urinal, I know there is a cartridge for one brand, Kohler has an expensive a**ed solution that you have to keep topped off...


----------



## Shadow Sabre (Oct 12, 2009)

I have seen a product called "Salt b gon" tell them they should be able to get it through a janitorial company.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Calci-Solve is what I use. http://www.nycoproducts.com/products.asp?pid=79


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

Solid pee, huh, that's a good one. Take a picture of that one, next time. Just kidding. I don't think I want to see that.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Radium said:


> Solid pee, huh, that's a good one. Take a picture of that one, next time. Just kidding. I don't think I want to see that.


 


Oh yeah, you never heard of piss crystals? It's like a whitish, somewhat solid mass. It's a money-maker in service work. I was at a Duffy's restaurant just yesterday where the urinal was clogged. You know, when you flush the handle and it overflows and spills all over the floor...:laughing:


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

I still can't believe these things are allowed.
Water conservation is of course important, but at what sacrifice???
Just nuts, guarantee we get a lot of work in upcoming years to swap these urinals out and replace with normal ones, because of people getting sick or because of the smell.
the problems I see are that they require maintenance, they smell, and will deteriorate cast iron.

Case in point I was at my first game at citi field recently, and I was in a food court and couldn't figure out why I was smelling piss.
Then on my way to the bathroom smell was getting stronger, and then when I get to the urinal it all made sense.... No flushometer!
That's a brand new stadium, I don't understand who makes these decisions.... Def not a plumber!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

NYC Plumber said:


> I still can't believe these things are allowed.
> Water conservation is of course important, but at what sacrifice???
> Just nuts, guarantee we get a lot of work in upcoming years to swap these urinals out and replace with normal ones, because of people getting sick or because of the smell.
> the problems I see are that they require maintenance, they smell, and will deteriorate cast iron.
> ...


 



Is that the new Shea stadium in Queens? Anyway, I am definitely surprised the plumbers and pipefitters union didn't protest the installation of those stupid waterless urinals...just plain ridiculous. I would expect a 3rd world nation to have a waterless privvy of some sort, but not my nation. It just doesn't make sense, how in the world do you wash gallons and gallons of urine down a fixture drain without water?!......


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Is that the new Shea stadium in Queens? Anyway, I am definitely surprised the plumbers and pipefitters union didn't protest the installation of those stupid waterless urinals...just plain ridiculous. I would expect a 3rd world nation to have a waterless privvy of some sort, but not my nation. It just doesn't make sense, how in the world do you wash gallons and gallons of urine down a fixture drain without water?!......


 Most of the municipalities in my neck of the woods still require you to pipe appropriately sized water piping to waterless urinal locations and cap it off inside the wall.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Is that the new Shea stadium in Queens? Anyway, I am definitely surprised the plumbers and pipefitters union didn't protest the installation of those stupid waterless urinals...just plain ridiculous. I would expect a 3rd world nation to have a waterless privvy of some sort, but not my nation. It just doesn't make sense, how in the world do you wash gallons and gallons of urine down a fixture drain without water?!......


Yeah that's the new Shea. I agree 100%, it is third world nation plumbing. It keeps the environmentalists happy, grey water systems is what every building should be installing. And every union, nonunion plumber around should be pushing for this as well. Twice as much work for us and keeps the environmentalists happy also.


----------



## Shadow Sabre (Oct 12, 2009)

It's the environmentalist going nuts I agree it's 3rd world plumbing. It's because they don't care about the smell due to the fact they rarely take showers. I will start pushing the gray water plumbing more if someone asks me. (ah crap I think I learned something...)

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

This: 
"Most of the municipalities in my neck of the woods still require you to pipe appropriately sized water piping to waterless urinal locations and cap it off inside the wall."

I love it, I am thankful for those who know the right thing to do. Widdershins, I don't know where you live but it sounds nice.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

skoronesa said:


> I love it, I am thankful for those who know the right thing to do. Widdershins, I don't know where you live but it sounds nice.


Another old thread ... also we love that you start with an intro.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I just wrote an intro. I don't buy into the "don't bring up old threads", all information is worth something no matter how old and I think all people should be able to voice their opinion on all subjects.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> I just wrote an intro. I don't buy into the "don't bring up old threads", all information is worth something no matter how old and I think all people should be able to voice their opinion on all subjects.


Good point about the info. Just don't expect responses from many of the members from this far back.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

skoronesa said:


> I just wrote an intro. I don't buy into the "don't bring up old threads", all information is worth something no matter how old and I think all people should be able to voice their opinion on all subjects.


I don't really care either way about old threads except for the times when a new member responds to multiple old threads simutaneously.

Some forums will flat out tell you to stop 'necro'ing' old threads.


----------

